# How to Mockup? How to transcribe? How to quantize?



## hansandersen (Dec 27, 2018)

I'd love a video on this


----------



## bryla (Dec 27, 2018)

Start with Mike Vertas free videos on youtube and check some of his masterclasses.


----------

